# "_Exists: command not found" when running net.* init scripts

## aewne

Hi forum,

After running an emerge -uND world on my 3.11.2-hardened (Xen0) box I am left with no working network connections.

Among the packages emerged were:

```
sys-apps/kmod-15

sys-fs/udev-208

sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4

net-misc/netifrc-0.1

virtual/udev-208

sys-apps/hwids-20130915.1

```

Re-emerging openrc made no difference.

When trying to start any of the net.* scripts I get the following:

```
 * Bringing up interface lo

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 555: _exists: command not found

 *   ERROR: interface lo does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.lo failed to start

```

ls -l /sys/class/net confirms the interfaces are there and that the drivers (compiled in-kernel by the way) are loaded:

```
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    0 Nov 28 11:13 bond0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/bond0

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 4096 Nov 28 11:13 bonding_masters

lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    0 Nov 28 11:13 enp5s0f0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/0000:05:00.0/net/enp5s0f0

lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    0 Nov 28 11:13 enp5s0f1 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/0000:05:00.1/net/enp5s0f1

lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    0 Nov 28 11:13 enp5s0f2 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/0000:05:00.2/net/enp5s0f2

lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    0 Nov 28 11:13 enp5s0f3 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/0000:05:00.3/net/enp5s0f3

lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    0 Nov 28 11:13 gre0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/gre0

lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    0 Nov 28 11:13 gretap0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/gretap0

lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    0 Nov 28 11:13 ip6gre0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/ip6gre0

lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    0 Nov 28 11:13 ip6tnl0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/ip6tnl0

lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    0 Nov 28 11:13 ip_vti0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/ip_vti0

lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    0 Nov 28 11:13 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    0 Nov 28 11:13 sit0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/sit0

```

As you can I see I'm not using any device renaming rules. /etc/udev/rules.d is emtpy.

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.2.7 (hardened/linux/amd64/selinux, gcc-4.6.3-hardenednopiessp, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.11.2-hardened x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.11.2-hardened-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5-2620_0_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    64679364 total,  64247180 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 28 Nov 2013 02:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo sunrise stuff alexxy mv x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/spool/munin-async/.ssh"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j5"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox selinux sesandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.mdfnet.se/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

USE="256-color acpi ahci amd64 archive avx bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib cron crypt cxx dbus device-mapper dhcp dhcpcd diskio dns dri fading-colors ftp fuse gdbm geoip hardened iconv iproute2 ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k justify ldap lm_sensors logrotate mmx modules mudflap multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl ntp open_perms openmp openntpd openssh pam pax_kernel pcre peer_perms perl png policykit ptpax python quota raid readline rss samba sasl selinux sendmail sensors session snmp spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl syslog tcpd threads tiff ubac udev udisks unicode unzip upower urandom vhosts vim-syntax xattr xen xml xterm-color xtpax zlib zsh-completion" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias auth_basic auth_digest expires proxy proxy_connect proxy_http" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_US nb nb_NO no" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

Anyone got any ideas?

----------

## anbc

I switched to iproute2, added the "newnet" use flag for openrc and updated my static ethernet like this:

for ifconfig part 5 will look a little different...

Reconfigure the upgraded network system using iproute2

  1. Remove the old net.enp3s0 service and link

  # rc-update del net.enp3s0 default

  # rm /etc/init.d/net.enp3s0

  2. Remove the old net.lo rc script

  # rc-update del net.lo boot (if installed!)

  3. Replace the existing resolv.conf (this is now a manually edited file)

  # rm /etc/resolv.conf

  # nano /etc/resolv.conf

  ----------

  nameserver 8.8.8.8

  nameserver 8.8.4.4

  ----------

  4. Remove the old net config script

  # rm /etc/conf.d/net

  5. Create a new static ethernet "network" config file

  # nano /etc/conf.d/network

  ----------

  ip_enp3s0="192.168.0.91/24"

  defaultiproute="via 192.168.0.1"

  ----------

  6. Update the network service to run at boot and restart the network

  # rc-update add network default

  # service network startLast edited by anbc on Wed Dec 11, 2013 12:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aewne

Yeah, I was about to look into that, but then I saw the "(experimental)"  part of the use flag description...

Has anything been sent out regarding this through the regular news channels? If so I must have missed it.

For now I've downgraded openrc.

----------

## lexflex

Hi,

 *aewne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Re-emerging openrc made no difference. When trying to start any of the net.* scripts I get the following:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I had the same errors ( _exists: command not found)  when starting net.*  after upgrading to openrc 12.4

In my case re-emering netifrc solved the problem ( after also first trying by reemering openrc).

Alex.

----------

## Vorlon

I solved this problem by running etc-update.    The program /etc/init.d/net.lo had been updated, but not yet installed.

Running etc-update merged in the updated version and then everything worked fine.

----------

## Killerchronic

 *lexflex wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *aewne wrote:*   
> 
> Re-emerging openrc made no difference. When trying to start any of the net.* scripts I get the following:
> ...

 

How did you re-emerge with no network?

 *Vorlon wrote:*   

> I solved this problem by running etc-update.    The program /etc/init.d/net.lo had been updated, but not yet installed.
> 
> Running etc-update merged in the updated version and then everything worked fine.

 

No config files need updating for me on this.

This install was done around jan this year, i have not really touched since and did a full emerge -avuDN world update yesterday, network was fine then i was even using enp3s0 interface, after a reboot i can't get any network from it, i've merged no config files just updated, im getting a bit lost as to even what this could be.

----------

## lexflex

 *Killerchronic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How did you re-emerge with no network?
> 
> 

 

I do not remember what I did exactly; However, there is no need to re-download the ebuild or sources if you just want to reinstall. No  network needed. You can look here, just skip the 'download source' part:

https://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2004.2/handbook-amd64.xml?part=3&chap=6#doc_chap2

PS: what does ifconfig show?

----------

## mechanical_apple

I had a problem with "_exists: command not found" too. That was due to removed symbolic link /lib -> /lib64.

P.S. Sorry for my English

----------

## bhakimi

had the same issue,, used a live cd, chroot into my partition and emerge @preserved-rebuild

----------

